# اسس الاختيار لشريك الحياة



## happy angel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*أسس الاختيار 


إن الزواج واختيار شريك الحياة من أهم القرارات التي يمكن 
للإنسان أن يتخذها، فهو رباط مقدس.ولأهميته الشديدة ينبغي 
الإلمام بتفاصيل مهمة تخص الحياة الزوجية، ورسم توقعات عقلانية 
خالية من أحلام اليقظة والرومانسية . 
والفترة السابقة للخطبة مهمة جداً وخطيرة، لأن الزواج وعد 
نهائي، غير مشروط، يقطعه كل منكما مع الآخر. 
وقبل أن تدق الباب لطلب يد من اخترتها بقلبك وعقلك - وهي بالطبع 
تشاركك بقلبها وعقلها - لا شك في أن كلاً منكما تعرَّف على الآخر، 
بقدر لا بأس به ســـواء بالعلاقــة الشخصيــة المباشــــرة أو 
بالسؤال عن بعض التفاصيل من القريبين لكما، وقبل كل ذلك لابد 
من طلب معونة الله سبحانه، وأنت على عتبة الارتباط.. لأن قلب 
الإنسان يفكر فيما يريد.. والله يهدي خطوات كل شخص يطلب معونته.. 

- في مرحلة ما قبل النضج، تكون النظرة للارتباط والزواج مختلفة 
تماماً عنها فيما بعد النضج، فعادة تكون النظرة الأولى للزواج - في 
هذه المرحلة - تعتمد على تأجج العاطفة، لكن فيما بعد تختلف هذه 
النظرة لأنه يُنظر لموضوع الارتباط بمسئولية وصورة واقعية، 
لذلك وأنت تفكر وتتخذ قرار الارتباط، عليك أن تسأل نفسك: هل 
أنت مستعد نفسياً ومادياً ومعنوياً؟! وتعي متطلبات هذا 
الارتباط، مثل ازدياد مسئولياتك - والتخلي ولو جزئياً - عن حريتك 
الشخصية بسبب التزامات ستقع عليك، مع قبولك أن تترك الأنا 
والذات - عن طيب خاطر - لأنك أنت وشريك حياتك أصبحتما واحداً.. 

- الاختيار الصحيح 
لا نستطيع القول إن هناك أسساً وقواعد ثابتة لكل البشر في 
موضوع الارتباط.. لأن لكل شخص ظروفه التي تختلف عن 
ظروف الآخر، لكن هنــاك أمــوراً لا يجــب تجاهلها أو التغاضي 
عنها، مثل: القبول والحب والتوافق التعليمي والثقافي والاجتماعي، 
والوضوح والصراحة، وتوافق الخطيب مع أهل خطيبته والعكس.. 
وتوافق الأسرتين معاً. 
فلابد أن يكون هناك قبول بين الطرفين، وقدر من الحب، لأنه بدون 
الحب لن يكون هناك تسامح أو غفران، وهما أمران هامان 
لبناء بيت سعيد. 
- أما التوافق الثقافي والتعليمي فهما مهمان للغاية لأنه سيفتح مجالاً 
للحوار، ولغة مشتركة للتفاهم، وبخاصة مع عمل المرأة وتركها للبيت 
لفترات - من الممكن أن تكون طويلة - فهنا سيتفهم الزوج ما 
تعانيه زوجته.. 
- وكذلك التوافق الاجتماعي، فكلما كان هناك توافق في النشأة لكلا 
الطرفين، فإن ذلك سيسهل عليهما طريقة التفاهم ويجنبهما كثيراً من 
المشكلات، التي قد تنتج عن اختلاف البيئة التي نشأ فيها كل منهما. 
- الوضوح والصراحة: فكلما كانت هناك مصارحة كاملة من جانب 
كل طرف، بكل ظروفه، فسيكون هناك ارتياح ووضوح أكثر.. وهذا 
شيء هام جداً كأن يكون أحد الأطراف مريضاً أو أن يكون أحد الأطراف 
يفكر في الهجرة في المستقبل، فهذه الأمور جوهرية، يجب المصارحة 
بها قبل الزواج. 

ملامــــح 

حاول أن ترسم صورة لشريك حياتك، سواء هو أو هي، وإليك 
بعض النقاط التي تساعدك على رسم هذه الصورة داخلك. 

* شخص يحبني حباً صادقاً حقيقياً، ويظهر ذلك في أمانته وصبره 
وغفرانه وإخلاصه وانسجامه معي. 

* شخص أعيش معه بروحي ونفسي وعقلي وجسدي 
وليس مجرد جسد. 

* شخص يسندني في تجاربي، ويشجعني في أزماتي، ويعتبر 
نجاحي نجاحاً له، ويشعرني بأهميتي في حياته. 

* شخص يقبلني كما أنا بكل قصوري وضعفاتي، ويزيد من ثقتي بنفسي، 
ولا يغار أو يخاف من نجاحي بل يلهب طموحي 
ويدفعني إلى الأمام. 

* شخص أعتمد عليه ويعتمد عليّ، ويكون شريكي بحق 
في رحلة حياتي. 

* شخص يساعدني، دون أن يلغي شخصيتي، عند اتخاذ قراراتي. 

* شخص يحترم مشاعري ويفهم عواطفي ويقدر أفكاري. 

* شخص أستودعه أسراري ولا يتأفف من حديثي عن آلامي ومشكلاتي ومخاوفي. 

* شخص يملأ حياتي، ومعه لا أشعر بالوحدة.*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*



لكن هنــاك أمــوراً لا يجــب تجاهلها أو التغاضي 
عنها، مثل: القبول والحب والتوافق التعليمي والثقافي والاجتماعي، 
والوضوح والصراحة، وتوافق الخطيب مع أهل خطيبته والعكس.. 
وتوافق الأسرتين معاً. 
فلابد أن يكون هناك قبول بين الطرفين، وقدر من الحب، لأنه بدون 
الحب لن يكون هناك تسامح أو غفران، وهما أمران هامان 
لبناء بيت سعيد.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *
​



موضوع جميل اوووووووى يا هابى 

مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع ومتكامل 

شكرااااااااااااااا لتعبك

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## وليم تل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع والقيم
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (24 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااائع  يا هابى ومعلومات مهمه واساسيه لاختيار شريك الحياه بس لازم يكون اساس الزواج مبنى على الحب والتفاهم   شكرااااا على مجهودك الرائع  ربنا يباركك


----------



## twety (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل*
*وكلام صح *

*شكرا لتعبك ياملاكنا *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع ومهم يا هابى انجل 
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع ومتكامل
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا لتعبك
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع والقيم
> ودمتى بود​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياوليم*​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2009)

بنت تماف ايريني قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع  يا هابى ومعلومات مهمه واساسيه لاختيار شريك الحياه بس لازم يكون اساس الزواج مبنى على الحب والتفاهم   شكرااااا على مجهودك الرائع  ربنا يباركك



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> *موضوع جميل*
> *وكلام صح *
> 
> *شكرا لتعبك ياملاكنا *



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع رائع ومهم يا هابى انجل
> ميرسى ليكى​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااا يا هابى

شكرااااااا جزيلالا


ربنا يبارك حياتك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااا يا هابى
> 
> شكرااااااا جزيلالا
> 
> ...


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2009)

1- موضوعك مميز
2- شكرا جدا
3- أخافك الرأى معذره
لأن مهما الأنسان وضع قوانين لشريكه حياته 
فالزوجه من الرب 
وهذا رأيى 
صلىلى​


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> 1- موضوعك مميز
> 2- شكرا جدا
> 3- أخافك الرأى معذره
> لأن مهما الأنسان وضع قوانين لشريكه حياته
> ...


----------



## Rosetta (24 يوليو 2009)




----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


>


----------

